# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  meeting with rivertrash & wife in Beaver Creek

## didier

Such a lovely night here in Beaver Creek.  The restaurant atmosphere was amazing.  there was a fellow playing jazz on the piano when we walked in.  He agreed to play As Time Goes By for us, one of my favorite songs since I love the movie Casablanca.  We ate at The Grouse Mountain Inn.  The food would rival any restaurant on St. Barths.  Dick & CeCe were such great company, we laughed and chatted through the whole meal.  I am posting a few pics of the food that dda took and the wonderful person playing on the piano and the occasional accordion.

----------


## amyb

Stateside reunions can be a blast. Glad you could hook up and enjoy.  Lots of rain showers and active seas down our way.

----------


## tim

Looks like fun!

----------


## rivertrash

Cecie and I had a great time with Diana and DDA.  They are great dinner companions.  Hope to see them again in March in SBH.

----------

